# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Contributo unificato

## ias72

Buongorno.
Devo deposutare un ricorso che miscade tra una settimana.
Devo versare il contributo unificato oppure posso usare ancora le marche?
Da quando scatta in contributo unificato? Già su accertamenti/cartelle emessi prima del 6/7/2011?
Grazie

----------


## Luca Bi

Le marche da bollo e il contributo unificato non sono la stessa cosa.
O compri il contributo in tabaccheria (è un tagliandino apposito diverso dalla marca da bollo), oppure versi in F23 e alleghi copia del pagamento. 
Il contributo è obbligatorio per l'iscrizione a ruolo dal 6 luglio, ahinoi...

----------


## ias72

> Le marche da bollo e il contributo unificato non sono la stessa cosa.
> O compri il contributo in tabaccheria (è un tagliandino apposito diverso dalla marca da bollo), oppure versi in F23 e alleghi copia del pagamento. 
> Il contributo è obbligatorio per l'iscrizione a ruolo dal 6 luglio, ahinoi...

  Grazie,
quindi per il mio ricorso, che risale a una cartella di maggio 2011, posso procedere ancora con le marche da bollo? giusto?

----------


## Luca Bi

Ti direi di no, perchè è il momento del deposito della causa in CT il momento in cui si paga il contributo unificato. 
Siamo tutti in fiduciosa attesa per le istruzioni dell'Ade sull'assolvimento del nuovo tributo...

----------


## ias72

> Ti direi di no, perchè è il momento del deposito della causa in CT il momento in cui si paga il contributo unificato. 
> Siamo tutti in fiduciosa attesa per le istruzioni dell'Ade sull'assolvimento del nuovo tributo...

  Grazie.
Ma quando a vostro avviso va versato?
Deposito il ricorso all'Ade, poi ho 30 gg per la CTP.
Cosa faccio?
Pago prima del doposito all'Ade e allego copia dell'F23 o la marca elettronica, oppure all'Ade notifico su carta semplice, quindi in CTP presento il contributo versato?

----------


## Luca Bi

Oggi pubblichiamo un articolo gratuito che spiega l'applicazione del contributo unificato:  Contributo unificato

----------

